# Online MauMau



## Da_Tebe (28. Jun 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Es handelt sich zwar um ein Spiel, aber mein Fragestellung bezieht sich auf den Netzwerkteil.
Ich wollte mir ein simples MauMau zusammenbauen, mit welchem man online mit Freunden spielen kann.
Jetzt schon das erste Problem: Ich will keinen Server 24/7 laufen lassen nur damit einmal im Jahr 2 Freunde MauMau spielen können. 
Könnten die sich Ad-Hoc verbinden? Was ist wenn mehrere Spieler in einer Runde mitwirken wollen?
Erst dachte ich (da es keine zeitkritischen Daten gibt , es wird nacheinander gelegt) mir etwas mit MySQL zu basteln. 
Aber die Datenbank würde nicht verstehen, wenn ein Spieler unerwartet die Sitzung verlässt (Crash etc.). Und das würde das ganze System was ich mir ausgedacht hatte zum kippen bringen.

Jetzt seid ihr gefragt. Gibts ne möglichkeit ohne Server die Clients zu verwalten? 
Man könnte den Server auch mitliefern und nach Absprache macht einer den Server auf. Aber da ist dann wieder die Frage wie der Client die IP bekommt und Firewall und so weiter @_@

mfG
Daniel


----------



## nillehammer (28. Jun 2012)

Da die potenziellen Spieler wahrscheinlich alle private Internetzugänge benutzen, gibt es zwei Probleme zu lösen, die beide nix mit Java zu tun haben:

Dynamische IP-Adresse: Entweder besorgt sich jeder, der einen Server aufmachen will dynDNS und gibt seinen Hostnamen bekannt, mit dem die anderen sich dann verbinden oder derjenige gibt seine vom Provider zugewiesene IP bekannt
Router: Der jenige, der einen Server aumachen will, muss den Port von der öffentlichen IP des Routers auf die private IP seines Rechners forwarden. Einzustellen im jeweiligen Router
Die Clients haben keine nötigen Voraussetzungen (außer, dass sie aus ihrem privaten Netzbereich ins Internet dürfen, aber das ist ja meist der Fall).


----------



## ARadauer (28. Jun 2012)

Timeout... der Client sendet alle 15 Sekunden eine Meldung und die wird in der Datenbank vermerkt... ist die letze meldung der anderen Clients älter als ca 20 Sekunden sind sie nciht mehr da...


----------



## Da_Tebe (28. Jun 2012)

Die Time-out Idee ist ganz gut. Macht das Spiel Serverunabhängig. Nur mal gucken wie man die Datenbank schlank hält =)


----------

